# Brindle Poodle?!



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

GemstonePoodles said:


> I didnt think poodles came in brindle


Yes, they can come in brindle. It's a recessive mutation at the K locus that normally lies buried in the population but occasionally gets thrown by a chance breeding. Some people also breed them intentionally.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I've seen both Brown/Black and Grey/Black Standards up here. But so far they're even rarer than Phantoms.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Here is my Sisko. He's a blue brindle - overall looks silver grey but his stripes are blue.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

It helps to add pictures where you can see his stripes!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

POODLE COAT COLORS: BRINDLE & SABLE


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

I was so shocked the first time I saw one! I never realized it was possible...but I have since learned LOL!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

The breeder I found was breeding parties, phantoms, reds, solids, and had started with brindles, when life got in the way.


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

My goodness! He is a BEAUTIFUL dog!


----------

